#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  O geosite telecom é a melhor solução para o gerenciamento de rede de fibra óptica!

## Especialista

*O GEOSITE TELECOM É A MELHOR SOLUÇÃO PARA* *O* *GERENCIAMENTO DE REDE DE FIBRA ÓPTICA*!


Registre sua rede, ative clientes com reserva de portas, verifique viabilidade de atendimento e realize planejamentos estratégicos através de interfaces simples e intuitivas.

*O QUE É?
*
GEOSITE TELECOM é uma solução para gestão de ativos, passivos e infraestrutura e rede de fibra óptica. Possibilita o registro e visualização da rede através de interfaces WEB e MOBILE, permitindo a execução de consultas e análises que fornecem apoio para a tomada de decisões estratégicas referentes à manutenção / expansão da rede e atendimento a clientes.
*Por que o Geosite Telecom é a melhor opção?*

*FÁCIL ACESSO:*

Nossa solução possui interface simples e amigável que possibilita o acesso WEB e MOBILE às informações da rede para todos os colaboradores autorizados.
*INTEGRAÇÃO:*

O Geosite Telecom possibilita a integração com vários sistemas CRM e ERP. Além disso, também é possível realizar customizações para atendimento a necessidades específicas dos clientes.
*PENSE EM ESTRATÉGIAS:*

Com as informações de inventário da rede em mãos, fica mais fácil e rápido estimar os investimentos em novas expansões e criar projetos de rede de fibra óptica.
*FUNCIONALIDADES:*






*O nosso módulo mobile vai facilitar seu atendimento em campo!
*
Visualize sua rede completa através do smartphone;
Verifique a viabilidade de atendimento em tempo real;
Ative novos clientes em campo.



OBSERVAÇÃO:

NÃO SOMOS VENDEDORES DESSE SISTEMA, TRABALHAMOS COM O MESMO: POR SER MUITO INTUITIVO E FÁCIL DE TRABALHAR, INDICAMOS PARA EMPRESAS QUE AINDA NÃO DISPÕEM DE UM SISTEMA DE GESTÃO PARA SUA REDE FTTH.

FAÇA HOJE MESMO UM ORÇAMENTO CONOSCO, PROJETAMOS A SUA REDE DO GOOGLE EARTH PARA O GEOSITE!!!

----------

